# My Hoggie has a partial shed



## Powney1980 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi All,

My Hoggie unfortunately had a partial shed yesterday - he is an adult and had a full shed 6 weeks ago but went into blue again again about 5 days ago. Unfortunately I am away working until Thursday so cant tend to him until i return as my Better Half is not keen.

It seems his remaining shed is just around his head area (not sure about eyecaps as cant see detail on the photo the missus sent me) Can anyone tell me if it will be okay to leave it until I return home on Thursday Evening?

And if anyone has any advice regarding removing it, that would be most helpful!!!! as its not something I have had to do before.

Cheers

N


----------



## jeremy68 (Dec 2, 2013)

I think you will be ok till Thursday, as its only 3 days after the shed. I have done this a few times with colubrids and boas, but I have never kept hogs and others on here have much more experience in general, so be guided by them if they comment.

First of all, collect up the shed skin and check the head parts, if possible, to confirm whether the eye caps have actually been retained. This may not be immediately obvious on inspecting the snake as they return to looking quite transparent after the blue stage of shed.

I would then get a plastic tub with a secure lid and ventilation holes, put in a shallow depth of clean tepid water at about 26 centigrade, and a clean, soft drying up cloth soaked in the water. Put the snake in and leave the box in his viv for half an hour or so with lights off and minimum disturbance. He may get the skin off himself by rubbing on the cloth. If not, you can then use the cloth very gently to rub away the pieces of unshed skin. If the eye caps are still there you can rub gently over them. Tweezers can be useful for getting hold of any loose tags of skin but *do not* use them to lift the edge of an eye cap, or anywhere near the eyes. Don't let him get cold and stop the treatment he shows obvious signs of stress. If you don't get all the shed off at the first attempt, try again in a day or two and leave him longer in the water.


----------

